# What size propane tank for gas log fireplace?



## bla4free

Hi. I stumbled across this forum while searching for my question. I have a gas log fireplace in my house and we do not have a chimney. I would like to get propane to run the logs and I have no clue what size tank to get. I don't think I would use it all that much--it would just be used to heat the family room. Would a 50 lb tank be sufficient? Thanks!


----------



## Joey Jones

60 gallon tank which holds 56 or 57 gallons...You might fill this tank up 2 or 3 times a year if you use your stove constantly. I did have a V.C. gas stove  and that was how it worked out . The stove was variable from 20k-30k B.T.U.'s/ hour

But yes, 50 gallons would be perfect as my 60 gallon tank also handled my kitchen range


----------



## bla4free

You mentioned a stove throughout your post--is that another name for a gas log fireplace?


----------



## Joey Jones

Isn't a gas log fireplace like the vermont castings one I had in which the logs never burn but give the impression that there is real log fire burn going on? I could't call this a fire place as it looked just like a freestanding wood stove, but the glass door didn't open.


----------



## Joey Jones

I did invest in a very nice multi-detector...called a NightHawk, detects carbon monoxide, and explosive gases and smoke from fire.. I got it at HomeDepot  for $60. It both plugs in and has a 9volt backup. Funny it did alert me to a potential danger several months ago.  My sink is right next to my gas range and for the second time in my haste to do dishes I have leaned on the gas range and turned on the gas unknowingly. This range has a spark start, but must be turned until a clicking is heard. I didn't reach that point, but had a slow gas leak overnight.... The dectector did go off the next morning and I found the problem, shut off the gas and opened all the windows. The first time I inadvertently turned on the gas I just experienced a minor explosion when I when to turn the burner on to make coffee... I think these things are great.


----------



## Ken45

Careful guys!  The OP asked about a 50 POUND tank and the next reply was about a 60 GALLON tank.  Two totally different animals, but easy to mix up!

For reference:  a 100 POUND tank is the diameter of a outdoor grill tank but about 4' high.  They hold about 20 gallons.

                       a 100 GALLON tank is about 4' in diameter and about 4.5' high (current cost is $600 locally).

Tanks are only filled to 80% capacity (e.g. you can only put 80 gallons into a 100 gallon tank.)


We have a 100 GALLON tank for our gas logs.  With just occassional use, we used 50 gallons last year, and about twice that the year before.  

Ken


----------



## Joey Jones

I have a 60 gallon tank that used to serve my gas log fireplace and my kitchen range. This 60 gallon tank only holds 57 gallons when full as indicated on the side inside plate which every L.P. tank must have by law. I got rid of the gas lo fire place and have a wood stove in it's place.... No confusion here, I know the size of my tank.  As The previous owers did tell me that they used the gas log fire place almost every night all winter and did say they only used about 3 tanks a year and that includes the kitchen gas range. Plus they said they ran it during the day during weekends and also during the day when it got real cold.  I think you are covered my friend with the 50 or 60 gallon tank....I'd get the bigger one as L.P is bound to go up in price....I'd buy a hundred gallon if the gas people would have let me...but the gas log fireplace is gone so I don't have to make that choice. If you are still in doubt talk to the gas co that will supply your gas. They are the experts.

Yes I did call it a gas stove in my original post but in fact it is a gas log fireplace. It worked very good too. If you can afford the price of L.P. gas at close to $5/ gallon. Sold my Old Vermont Castings Sundance for $600 and incuded the double wall B-Type stove pipe and the thermostat...also the outside hood....Probably could have gotten more as it sold in 2-3 hours after posting it on Craig's List.


----------

